# Daphnia



## Cichlidfied (Apr 12, 2006)

I just read the article in the May issue of TFH. I can't find any lfs that carry live cultures. Has anybody had success w/ starting a colony from frozen or freeze dried daphnia?

Or better yet. Anybody close to Austin, Texas have a live culture I could get some from?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have used frozen daphnia to seed a new culture. This was from some I had frozen myself, so, I don't know if commercially frozen stuff will work. However, if the frozen daphnia contain any cysts, you should be able to start a culture from them.


----------



## Algenco (Nov 6, 2007)

I've ordered from these guys , not to far from you

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1210649404


----------

